# Jetex Exhaust BLOWOUT SALE - Available Listed Inside



## Will @ ND (Aug 1, 2003)

*Jetex Performance Exhaust Systems*
Jetex systems are one of the most quiet performance systems on the market. However, quiet need not mean boring. Jetex exhausts have a unique sound frequency engineered to give them a distinctive sporty note.
*- Increased power -* Our "absorption" principle silencers and a minimum 2 inch bore diameter mean less back pressure - up to 92% in some cases!
*- More power is available -*, especially in the middle of the revs band where it is of most use. If a catalytic converter is present, the Jetex system retains it and uses a larger 2.5 inch minimum diameter bore (on most systems) to compensate for the restrictive influence on the cat.
========================
*Available Jetex Back Stock BLOWOUT SALE Systems are*:
*Aluminized Steel Exhaust *
Jetta Mk2 8v GTI -Oval Tip *RETAIL 399 NOW 255*
Golf Mk4/Bug/A3 1.4, 1.6, 1.8, 2.0 -Dual Tip *RETAIL 399 NOW 305*
Corrado VR6 -Single Tip *RETAIL 399 NOW 357*
1/2 System Golf/Scirocco 1 *RETAIL 324 NOW 230*
*Stainless Steel Exhaust *
Audi TT 2wd 1.8T -Oval Tip *RETAIL 553 NOW 359*
Golf Mk4 1.8T Bug -Dual Tip *RETAIL 499 NOW 337* <<< SOLD
Audi A3/Bug/Golf Mk4 1.8T/1.9TDI -Dual Tip *RETAIL 499 NOW 337* < <
Golf II 1.3/1.8 8v -Dual Tip *RETAIL 504 NOW 320*
Bora Turbo Jetta -Dual Tip *RETAIL 597 NOW 394*
TT 2wd 1.8T -Oval Tip *RETAIL 553 NOW 355*
A4/2.8/30v 2.5 TDI -Dual Tip *RETAIL 589 NOW 499*
A3T/GOlf 4T -Dual Tip *RETAIL 597 NOW 394*
========================
We also have the best prices on the full line of Jetex systems, for your vehicle.
Call for any questions or additional info, 
TECH 1.408.980.1691 -- ORDER LINE: 1.800.6372781


_Modified by Will @ ND at 4:40 PM 9-14-2004_


----------

